# Help: Loading CS3 on my iBook G4



## CarlyPM (Feb 4, 2009)

Im trying to load CS3 on to my G4 which is running OS X, when the set-up does the system check it tells me i need 1GB of RAM. Now this is my problem: I don't even know how to find the amount of RAM I have available. I have uninstalled my old Photoshop and Illustrator and got rid of some other Apps. like Garageband which I never used, to clear up some space, but Im still having issues. I hope I don't need to buy and add any memory or what ever, Im just stuck, obviously Im a novice user, please help.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Click the Apple in the upper left hand corner of the screen and click "About this Mac". It will display the amount of RAM installed as well as the kind of CPU installed, etc.

Peace...


----------



## CarlyPM (Feb 4, 2009)

tomdkat said:


> Click the Apple in the upper left hand corner of the screen and click "About this Mac". It will display the amount of RAM installed as well as the kind of CPU installed, etc.
> 
> Peace...


Hi I appreciate the help. So the 256MB of memory I have is the amount of RAM I have? I don't fully get the terms used to describe the components or whatnot?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yep. It the "About this Mac" window showed 256MB of RAM as the amount installed, that's all the RAM you have. When you run applications that need more than that, virtual memory is used so the application can run (at least to some degree).

It sounds like you need to install more RAM in the system so you can run Adobe CS3. If you're not comfortable doing this kind of thing yourself, make an appt at the genius bar at your local Apple Store and let them do the upgrade for you. Or take it to another local computer repair shop that works with Macs and they can do the upgrade for you.

If you click the Apple in the upper left hand corner of the screen and click "About this Mac" again, click the "More information" button to run the System Profiler. Once the System Profiler is running, click the "Memory" entry on the left side of the window and it will tell you how many slots your system has for RAM and how much RAM is installed in each slot.

If you have two or more memory slots and your 256MB of RAM is installed in only one of them, then you have space to add more RAM. If the 256MB of RAM is installed in ALL of the RAM slots (meaning the 256M is spread out over all the RAM slots) then you will have to remove some RAM to add more RAM.

For now, see if you can find out how many slots your system has for RAM and see if there are any free slots available.

Peace...


----------

